# what a way to go!!!!



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Hopefully this doesn't push the limits to bad, erase if you have to.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Now that's funny right there!

That just went around the entire office!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

At least let him finish...gee whiz


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

I would let him finish. haha


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

One of our forum members has that for his avatar and cracks me up every time I see it.


----------

